# Children's Python Wont Eat



## Camo21 (May 15, 2017)

My children's python wont eat I have a 50W heat lamp and a heat pad under its hide I have tried feeding it rats and mice but it just won't bite the food it has a large feed bowl and a perch to get closer to the heat lamp. Please help. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 15, 2017)

Probably due to the fact that is brumating time, this is when they stop feeding and cool themselves ready to breed  so he or she probably won't eat for a few months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camo21 (May 15, 2017)

Ok I hasn't been eating for a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian69 (May 15, 2017)

What is the snakes history ? How long have you owned it ? What temps are you running ? What substrate is it on ? How are you defrosting your food ? It would help if you supplied some more info. How often are you trying to feed it ?


----------



## Wally (May 15, 2017)

If you do a search on the forum you will find no end of threads about Antaresia going off their food this time of year.

They are notorious for it....


----------



## Camo21 (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Wally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 16, 2017)

Got one here not eaten in 8 months.
So long as they not losing condition don't worry.


----------

